# This one has me stumped



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

I got some more chicks today and when I felt one I immediately noticed something different about one, her chest seems "squishier" than all other chicks I've had ... It's so hard to explain but like on all chicks I can feel some bones but on this one I would say it basically feels like she has no bones or just a lot of fatty tissue . She is barely able to lift her self on her legs but she is wide awake and will drink water when I lead her to it . 

I also have another one that looks like she has splayed leg(s) but slowly she will get on it and start walking but is there anything I can do with this one to help her out a bit more ? Her leg is basically all out in the open when she's resting so all the other chicks are stepping on its little leg . I have had parakeets with splayed legs but it looks so different with the chick so I don't want to mess with it if this isn't the case . It only seems to be one leg but she does eventually walk on it a little it just seems to be when she's resting 

Current flock: 83


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

When I had chicks with splayed leg I would put paper towel on brooder floor for better grip and also use a twist tie from a bed bad or garbage bag and make a hobble. Twist one end to the shin and bring legs close to a natural stance and the twist on the other leg. They may complain and it may need two people to do but it worked great for me in a few days they were back to normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

